# Contractor's Breakfast



## Francis Vineyard (Mar 28, 2012)

What makes it worth your while to attend;

what do you anticipate to be the most convenient time (day, month) and

what was your most memorable Contractor's Breakfast?

This is the first one I'm helping put together!

Francis


----------



## cda (Mar 28, 2012)

not a contractor, but slept at holdiay inn last night, and attended a few of these

What makes it worth your while to attend;

good food

what do you anticipate to be the most convenient time (day, month) and

mid week morning

what was your most memorable Contractor's Breakfast?

agenda with a few precise topics that the building dept talked about, and than question/ complaint and answer session to hear what the contractors haev to say.


----------



## fireguy (Mar 28, 2012)

Francis Vineyard said:
			
		

> What makes it worth your while to attend; This is the first one I'm helping put together!
> 
> Francis


What is your agenda and how does it relate to my business?   Who are the instructors and what are their qualifications.

Breakfast and lunch are minor items compared to the classes and the instructors.

Each class has a cost to me, a cost of my time and my money.


----------



## Msradell (Mar 29, 2012)

There's a local construction group here that has monthly meetings for their members and guests, usually a breakfast on Wednesday morning although they have done a few lunches and dinners to give everyone a chance to attend.

The local utilities attend as well as contractors, users of construction services and code officials.  They rarely are also a few lawyers, real estate agents and representatives of different suppliers.  The meeting usually lasts about 2 hours with some social time to start with, the meal and then a speaker.  Topics very from technology to safety issues to almost anything else.

They now we have about 50 attendees and everyone seems to feel they're quite beneficial.


----------



## ICE (Mar 30, 2012)

Does Hooter's serve breakfast?


----------



## pwood (Mar 30, 2012)

three pieces of bacon and a budlight! :mrgreen:


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Mar 30, 2012)

ICE said:
			
		

> Does Hooter's serve breakfast?


You should really try Twin Peaks instead...the food is much better.


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Mar 30, 2012)

Francis Vineyard said:
			
		

> What makes it worth your while to attend; what do you anticipate to be the most convenient time (day, month) and
> 
> what was your most memorable Contractor's Breakfast?
> 
> ...


Good luck!  The best ones I have attended usually have a guest speaker that gives either a product demo, or speaks to a specific building issue for about 20-30 minutes while everybody gets their food to their seats and starts eating.  That is usually followed up by a quick general business discussion for the organization and then kind of a round table introduction of members and guests before an open discussion begins.


----------

